# Kidohae Website



## jkn75 (Dec 3, 2003)

Anyone know what's going on with the Kidohae?


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 3, 2003)

Since the split between the Korea Kido Federation and the World Kido Assn. things have been abit murky. The WKA has been working to revamp their website to reflect an independent position from its former relationship with the KKF.  The KKF has never really be all that open to foreign participation though I understand there are some people of standing in the organization who are not Korean. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

